# Getting into Trash After Passing of Other Dog



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your Corgi. I am sure Ripley is missing him. It is hard on the dog left behind. I guess the good thing is it is only tissue he is going after, and not other things that could be much worse. When we have been faced with the same situation, we try and change up their routine to help keep their mind off of it, try new activities, and try to give extra exercise and tire them out. The reverse situation happened for us. When we lost our last Golden and it was now the Corgi who was home alone. Ralphie had never dug a hole in his life, and suddenly we got a call from the neighbor saying Ralphie was out. He did not want to be home alone and had dug his way under the fence. After that, fortunately my husband works close by, we have our own business, so he could come home a couple of times a day to let Ralphie know he was not alone. After a while he got use to it. Then we brought home another Corgi puppy and I am sure he wished he was still alone. Good luck to you and Ripley.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Hunter, it sounds like Ripley is really missing him as much as you are. Dogs grieve like humans do and it sounds like Ripley is in his own way. 

Look around your house for things Ripley may get into and try to put them away or out os his reach. I've always kept my trash can in the bathroom vanity because I use to have a Yorkie that loved getting into it and shredding tissues... 

Try to keep Ripley busy, if he has any dog friends, maybe schedule a playdate, take him to some of his favorite places or explore some new ones. With time, Ripley's sense of loss of Hunter will lesson but it may take time just as it will for you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss of Hunter, it is hard on everyone. Keep in mind that Riley is hurting too, his chewing, though it may seem out of character is often a sign of stress/anxiety. Suggest ensuring he has something appropriate to chew on, perhaps getting him a new 'chew', whether it is a bone, or Kong that you can stuff his meals, or other goodies, that will occupy him for a bit, and allow him to 'work' some of his anxiety out. 
Perhaps try to fit in an extra walk or so, or teaching him some new 'tricks' or skills, fun things to help ease his (and your) stress load.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

It gets better the extra attention and time you give him will really help but you could expect this for awhile and sometimes they stop and restart. I am about two months out now and Tink is still going thru periodic depression and regressive behavior to puppy like attitude. This is the first time in a long time I did not have another dog to help each other grieve and I tell you its been much rougher to have an only. Like your Ripley Tink has never been alone before and can't quite figure out the change in their support system. It takes time


----------

